# Er ist wieder da - Zweiter Teaser zur Roman-Verfilmung



## FlorianStangl (3. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Er ist wieder da - Zweiter Teaser zur Roman-Verfilmung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Er ist wieder da - Zweiter Teaser zur Roman-Verfilmung


----------



## FlorianStangl (3. August 2015)

Köstlich!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (3. August 2015)

Echt super!


----------



## l0l (3. August 2015)

Irgendwie fand ich den Herren Herbst passender in der Roll (der hat ja das Hörbuch gesprochen - brilliant, wie ich finde).

Mal schauen, vielleicht wird's ja was.


----------



## Chemenu (3. August 2015)

Ohje, das gibt (Bauch-)Muskelkater nach dem Kinobesuch.


----------



## bltpgermany (3. August 2015)

warum haben wir nicht solche IT Mitarbeiterinnen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. August 2015)

Ist wohl wieder mal ein Kinobesuch wert.


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2015)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> warum haben wir nicht solche IT Mitarbeiterinnen...



Weil ihr keinen Hitler einstellt


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2015)

Da wird die Maus natürlich nur mit Rechts bedient und besonders auf die Rechtsschreibung geachtet 

Ich kenn den Film nicht, stelle mir aber gerade vor, wie er dann durch eine Stadt läuft und die ganzen NPDler sieht. Die dann mit Fackeln rumlaufen und rufen: "Vier, Vier, Vier - Wir in Trier."
Er dann nur abwinkt und sagt: "Diese heutige Jugend. Alles Nichtnutze. Geht mirr aus dem Weg."


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NVlMiDPuYPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Im buch schafft er den Endsieg dank TV und Youtube und bringt die deutschen Werte wieder unters Volk und jeder trägt sein merchandise stolz ^^


----------



## Chemenu (3. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da wird die Maus natürlich nur mit Rechts bedient und besonders auf die Rechtsschreibung geachtet
> 
> Ich kenn den Film nicht, stelle mir aber gerade vor, wie er dann durch eine Stadt läuft und die ganzen NPDler sieht. Die dann mit Fackeln rumlaufen und rufen: "Vier, Vier, Vier - Wir in Trier."
> Er dann nur abwinkt und sagt: "Diese heutige Jugend. Alles Nichtnutze. Geht mirr aus dem Weg."



Kennst Du denn das Buch? Falls nicht, verrate ich nur so viel:


Spoiler



Die NPD bekommt ihr Fett weg.^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. August 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das is ja grandios.
Ich glaub das Hörbuch muss ich mir besorgen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (3. August 2015)

Sorry, aber das ist ungefähr so innovativ, wie Elvis Imitatoren. Aber ich fand auch schon die Wixxer Filme üble Machwerke. Iron Sky hatte wenigstens ein paar witzige Ideen, war dann aber auch ohne rechten Biss.


----------



## GremlinGizmo (3. August 2015)

Also das Buch ist Klasse und beim Hörbuch (Klaus Maria Herbst) habe ich mich bald weg geschmissen...ich hoffe, das der Film wenigstens ein bisserl da ran kommt (und wer keine Satire versteht sollte sich das nicht geben aber es wird wieder los gehen das, ich kenne zwar das Buch nicht und den Film schau ich auch nicht aber wie kann man so einen Scheiß machen...bla, bla, bla...). Ich hätte mir nur einen anderen Schauspieler gewünscht...


----------



## Amosh (3. August 2015)

Ich kenn das Buch zwar nicht, werde mir den Film aber auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Werde das Buch dann natürlich zu gegebener Zeit mal nachholen, wenn ich denn dazu komme - bin momentan noch bei A Song of Ice and Fire und komme da nicht so recht vorwärts... Komme einfach net zum Lesen.


----------



## USA911 (4. August 2015)

Der erste Teaser ist um längen besser als der 2. ,vorallem, weil leider das Ende 1 zu 1 aus dem ersten Teaser übernommen wurde....


----------



## stevem (5. August 2015)

Ich seh jetzt schon in den beiden Trailer das der Film weit aus schlechter als das Buch ist, alleine schon der Typ der den Hitler spielt, ist ja mal sowas von schlecht ...... Herbst würde perfekt in die Rolle passen, mit ihm gibt es auch ein Hörbuch von dem Buch "Er ist wieder da".


----------

